# Snow Plow Help for 1999 Chevy 1/2 ton



## pablo43 (Oct 18, 2009)

I recently purchase a 1999 Chevy Silverado 1/2 ton with a Curtis Snow Pro 3000 (7.5 foot) to replace my 84 Chevy plow truck. A few of my friends have stated that this plow is too heavy for this truck and will damage the front end. I did install Timbrens after I bought it. I am just planning to use the truck to plow my 1/4 mile driveway in Central MA. My question is should I sell this plow and get a lighter one, or should this be fine for what I am using it for?


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Fine for yor drive


----------



## B.Bells (Oct 9, 2009)

you will be fine, I use a 01 chevy 1/2 ton commercially, add some better shocks, with those timbrens and you'll be fine! never had a problem with mine, do your maintenance and you'll love the truck.


----------



## RipT (Dec 6, 2004)

That is a good plow. You should be fine with the Timbrens. You might crank the torsion bars up a turn or two, or even get the next size up if it seems you really need it. Also, minimize driving around town with plow on....dismount it when ever not actually using it.

Ballast ..... 500 to 700 lbs of sand bags set mostly over &aft of rear axle with 2x6 & plywood or OSB over the bags will not only relieve some of the front end load, but greatly improve plowing (and general snow-driving) performance. Good winter tires too (not just all-season). I also plow in Low-range to minimize stress on transmission and the keep the battery charged better. (Nine years on standard OEM batt shows merit in that.) A set of chains "just-in-case" and a shovel and you should be just fine!


----------



## Rubicon 327 (Oct 6, 2009)

You have a nice set up there and I don't see a problem with it either, all the above advice is very good and if you are still concerned about it then remove the plow when you are done plowing and don't drive around with it on waiting for the next storm.

The little bit you use it on your driveway is nothing if you plow easy,it's all the driving around town with the plow on when you really don't need all that weight on there is what can kill a front end.

Some guy's put a plow on (some commercial guy's) and it doesn't come off till spring, others take it off when the storm is over and they know they are done plowing til the next storm.The newer plows are so easy to mount and remove it almost crazy for homeowners to leave the plow on any longer than you need to.

Good Luck!


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

Nice set up. Like mentioned above maybe replace the shocks with a good quality heavy duty set and with the timbrens you're good to go.

Keep the front end greased up weekly threw the winter and I wouldn't worry one bit.


----------



## M.S.P.M. (Nov 2, 2009)

that will be fine on your truck. I use a western 7'6" pro on my 98 chevy k1500.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

That plow is fine on your truck it's not to heavy. You should keep what you got unles tou don't like it this winter.


----------



## sbt1 (Jan 30, 2005)

Yup, you will be just fine. Nice plow! Just do the driveway and don't drive across country with the plow on!


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

any pics with the plow on and rised?


----------



## firehall1 (Aug 28, 2009)

you will be fine. we have a 8.5 on a reg cab short box and a back blade works great for tight spots. no timbrens either


----------

